# S.e.kentucky



## jerrywane (Mar 8, 2011)

wesportSTARTING THIS WINTER ,RICHMOND/LONDON/CORBIN AREA.....WILL PLOW,AND AM LOOKING FOR CONTRACTS/SUB WORK .HAVE F 350 WITH BOSS 8.5,SNOW-EX 1875 SPREADER AND 3 YEARS OF CHICAGO PLOWING EXPERIENCE.THE SNOWS ARE GETTING BIGGER AND MORE FREQUENT! LOTS OF OPPORTUNITY'S HERE.GOING SOLO AND WITH ANTICIPATED SUCCESS.....2ND/3RD RIGS NEXT YEAR AFTER.......THINK LIKE AN AMERICAN (CAN) START UP WITH ME AND WATCH THIS OLE COUNTRY SPIRIT CANDOEDNESS KICK-ASS AMERICA THE HOME OF THE BRAVEussmileyflag P.M. ME OR POST HERE..THINK COLDER/WETTER/POSITIVE


----------

